# Pictures of villagers houses!



## Violet~ (Mar 30, 2020)

When I was moving in villagers I was really curious to find out what their house will look like, and found no info about it anywhere. So I thought why not start a thread here where we all share pictures of our villagers' houses and help each other out?

Also I'd love to see what they all look like just out of pure curiosity 

So here are my villagers' houses:

Mira:



Poncho:


Skye:


Ozzie:


Tammi:


I really hope you guys post pictures of your villagers' houses too, I think it'll be a great help for everyone


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2020)

kid cat (i added the wreath lol):


tammy:


piper:


prince:


pekoe:


shep:


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 30, 2020)

Katt's house





Dom's house





Raymond's house





Audie's house





Joey's house


----------



## Dewy (Mar 30, 2020)

Love this thread!! Thank you for posting this


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 30, 2020)

Sherb's house





June's house





Annalise's house





Tutu's house





Octavian's house


----------



## piske (Mar 30, 2020)

YES! great idea!  i love the style of Skye/Dom's, the scalloped roof + logs is so precious. <3


----------



## ayeeprill (Mar 30, 2020)

Great idea!


Kiki:


Tia:


Ribbot:


Julian:


Bianca:


Bea:


Puck:


Fuchsia:


Lyman:


Buzz:


----------



## coney (Mar 30, 2020)

jacques




teddy




derwin




canberra




vesta


----------



## Violet~ (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm really glad you guys liked the idea!


----------



## fink (Mar 31, 2020)

Great idea! Replying so I can edit pics in of my villagers houses in later. Anyone have genji’s house by any chance?


----------



## Korra (Apr 1, 2020)

I've been looking for a thread like this  Gonna add my villagers Houses later


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)

bertha’s house:


zucker’s house:


julia’s house:


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 1, 2020)

Oh I didn't realise each villager had their own house! I thought they were just randomly designed  Has this always been a feature in the series? The new horizons houses are beautiful ^-^


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 1, 2020)

oh my sherb's house is beautiful. skye's also cute!



HElizaJ said:


> Oh I didn't realise each villager had their own house! I thought they were just randomly designed  Has this always been a feature in the series? The new horizons houses are beautiful ^-^



yes, it has always been the case


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 1, 2020)

Oh this is a good idea, I'll add mine later today when I get back on my switch.  Maybe someone can compile them all in some sort of document?

My villagers so far are: Agnes, Antonio, Victoria, Deli, Celia, Zell, Del, Gloria, and Bones


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 1, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> oh my sherb's house is beautiful. skye's also cute!
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it has always been the case



Huh. I never realised. Just shows how little attention I pay to things, I suppose.

I'm absolutely in love with Tutu's house. Shes in my town and has a wreath on her door too ^-^
How are you all uploading your screenshots?


----------



## roundfrog (Apr 1, 2020)

I need to go to work soon, but I'll edit with the ones that haven't been posted yet later.


----------



## moon_child (Apr 1, 2020)

How do you take pictures without your characters onscreen?


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 1, 2020)

moon_child said:


> How do you take pictures without your characters onscreen?



hide behind their house I think


----------



## moon_child (Apr 1, 2020)

ctar17 said:


> hide behind their house I think



Oh okay. Lol. I’ll add to this when all my villagers finally move in. My 9th will move in tomorrow and my 10th the day after.


----------



## Megumi (Apr 1, 2020)

Was about to post the same thread xD I will post my villiger houses shortly. Also should we do insides (If they are still original) as well?


----------



## moon_child (Apr 1, 2020)

Oh and btw, there was a compilation of this before for NL. I found it once when I was googling. It shows pictures of all the villager house exteriors by personality. I wish someone will come up with a NH version. It’s so exciting seeing their houses for the first time when they move into the island.


----------



## Megumi (Apr 1, 2020)

Ok for now I'll just post the outsides but please clarify if we should also try collecting the original insides

Tasha:



Muffy&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56740; u can tell she's my favorite &#55357;&#56837;


Marina:


Marcel:


Eugene:


Opal:


Elvis:


Cleo:


OK so I didn't upload hamlet cuz I think the starting 2 villigers houses might be different since they build it themselves tho I might be wrong. Also I am really looking forward towards seeing lucky, stitches, Kyle's and kabukis house since I'm still deciding whether to get them or not.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 1, 2020)

moon_child said:


> How do you take pictures without your characters onscreen?



Use the camera app on your Nook phone.You can move your character off camera with that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had taken some pics of my villager's house interiors but some of them are from odd angles.I'll post shots from the front of the room when I get some.These interiors should be original(I hadn't given these villagers anything at the time I took these shots):





Annalise





June





Raymond





Tutu





Octavian


----------



## Violet~ (Apr 1, 2020)

ctar17 said:


> Oh this is a good idea, I'll add mine later today when I get back on my switch.  Maybe someone can compile them all in some sort of document?
> 
> My villagers so far are: Agnes, Antonio, Victoria, Deli, Celia, Zell, Del, Gloria, and Bones



Yea! I'm planning on compiling it once we get more pictures  I'll be sure to post it here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nunnafinga said:


> Use the camera app on your Nook phone.You can move your character off camera with that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Posting the interiors too is a great idea! It's a bummer that the first few villagers dont have their unique house... They have a standard normal/lazy/peppy house.


----------



## Megumi (Apr 1, 2020)

I didnt know that some homes weren't unique qwq that sucks T-T I only knew about the first three fillagers having a specific interiors because of the items you craft qwq
Anywayyss.. 

Tia interior:


Cleo's:


- - - Post Merge - - -

Kiki:


Opal


----------



## John Wick (Apr 1, 2020)

I made the same thread just before the game came out, but it's lost. ^_^

Good to see the houses!

*Here is the thread.*


----------



## Verecund (Apr 1, 2020)

Diva:





Cobb:





Apple:





Nate:





Ava:





Huck:


----------



## kiyyie (Apr 1, 2020)

Here’s who I have that hasn’t been posted!!

Diana~


Cyd~


Jacques~


Patty~


Annalisa~


----------



## Misha (Apr 2, 2020)

This is so nice to see! I hope someone will collect all the house exteriors again. I can see people using that to make themed towns where even the houses would fit in, that'd be so cute.


----------



## FaerieRose (Apr 2, 2020)

Violet~ said:


> It's a bummer that the first few villagers dont have their unique house... They have a standard normal/lazy/peppy house.



It's so sad, since that means I'll end up moving three dreamies out eventually so I can have all unique houses. At least they aren't my ultra-dreamies.


----------



## Raz (Apr 2, 2020)

I can post the pics of my houses tomorrow (it's 4:05AM here). But I'll need some help: are you guys uploading the pics to Twitter, then downloading and uploading to the forum directly?


----------



## Violet~ (Apr 2, 2020)

Raz said:


> I can post the pics of my houses tomorrow (it's 4:05AM here). But I'll need some help: are you guys uploading the pics to Twitter, then downloading and uploading to the forum directly?



Yea, that's how I'm doing it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm updating with villagers who moved in in the last couple days:

Kyle:

Someone here was asking to see his house, he just moved in. It's definitely better than the house he had in NL!

Blaire:


----------



## moon_child (Apr 2, 2020)

As promised, here are my villagers' houses:

*Deirdre (Uchi)*



*Billy (Jock)*



*Zucker (Lazy)*



*Sprinkle (Peppy)*



*Molly (Normal)*



*Ed (Smug)*



*Whitney (Snooty)*



*Audie (Peppy)* _Disclaimer : She won't leave her house area while I'm taking pics lol._



*Rudy (Jock)*



*Chief (Cranky)* will be moving in tomorrow so I will just post his house later.

For *house interiors*, I will only post Ed's and Whitney's first:

*Ed's House Interior*



*Whitney's House Interior* _OMG look at her BED...QUEEN_



***Sorry they became small. I have no idea why the pictures were reduced.


----------



## Korra (Apr 2, 2020)

Hamphrey:


Rowan:


Stitches:


Hans:


Molly:


Fauna:


Pierce:


Audie:


Phoebe:


Marshal is going to move in on sunday. Gonna add his house then =)


----------



## Violet~ (Apr 2, 2020)

Thanks so much for all the photos! You guys are great 
The database is really growing! I'm waiting for more pics


----------



## marea (Apr 2, 2020)

I only have 5 villagers right now and some of them have already been posted, but i will bookmark this thread and come back once i get more. This is very helpful!

Hazel:






Olive:


----------



## Verecund (Apr 2, 2020)

Nibbles moved in today, so here's her house!


----------



## moon_child (Apr 3, 2020)

*Chief (Cranky)* moved in today :


----------



## Korra (Apr 3, 2020)

Timbra moved in today:


----------



## Sprinklebun (Apr 3, 2020)

Love this thread! Here are my villager homes, so far..

Flora's House-





Cranston's House-




Sally's House-




Klaus' House-




Gruff's House-










I'll update when more villagers move in


----------



## Verecund (Apr 3, 2020)

Del moved in today:


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 3, 2020)

Joey's house interior


----------



## Korra (Apr 5, 2020)

Visited my sisters Island today and took pictures of her villagers Houses =)

Marshal:



Bam:



Sheldon:



Reneigh:



Sherb:



Mira:



Norma:



Cashmere:



Graham:



Cheri:


----------



## Violet~ (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank you guys so much for all your photos!

I need your advice on how to share this database of villagers' houses. Right now I have them all in a Word document organized by villager type. Anyone have an ideas on how to publish it on here so it's easily accessible to everyone?

(And of course, we always need more pictures so keep contributing to it please!!)


----------



## rianne (Apr 7, 2020)

Violet~ said:


> Thank you guys so much for all your photos!
> 
> I need your advice on how to share this database of villagers' houses. Right now I have them all in a Word document organized by villager type. Anyone have an ideas on how to publish it on here so it's easily accessible to everyone?
> 
> (And of course, we always need more pictures so keep contributing to it please!!)


Would you be able to put it on Google docs? That's how other people are putting together an item database.


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Apr 7, 2020)

Pekoe’s interior, for anyone curious. I think the incense is something I gave her, but everything else was there day 1 and nothing is missing.


----------



## Verecund (Apr 7, 2020)

Goldie:





Bruce:


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 7, 2020)

Gala's house exterior and interior


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Apr 7, 2020)

Here’s Hopper’s interior and exterior. I love his house’s complete revamp from NL. Suits him more imo.


----------



## jeni (Apr 8, 2020)

wolfgang



ellie



rodeo



pinky



yuka


----------



## Violet~ (Apr 9, 2020)

Maddie moved in today, I'll post her house soon too

Does anyone have Tangy's house? I'd love to see it!


----------



## miyac (Apr 10, 2020)

Not sure which have been posted already, but here are the ones I have.

Fang:





Bianca:





Zucker:





Amelia:





Quillson:





Muffy:





Hamlet:





Stitches:


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 10, 2020)

Apple:




Deirdre:




Dora:




Filbert:




Kabuki:




Maple:




Pietro:




Plucky:




Sprocket:




Willow:


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 10, 2020)

Here's mine so far (Victoria moved out, so I've had 11 villagers so far)

Agnes:



Antonio:



Victoria (moved out):



Deli:



Celia:



Zell:



Del:



Gloria:



Bones:



Vivian:




	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020

and finally Wendy (sorry it's at night):


----------



## Korra (Apr 12, 2020)

Pecan and Pancetti moved in!

Pecan:




Pancetti:


----------



## Korra (Apr 15, 2020)

Thought I'd let everyone know that there is a Reddit post with a complete Data Base of all the villager house exteriors from New Horizons! 


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/fspvdt


----------



## Breath Mint (May 28, 2020)

Anyone have Olivia's exterior? I looked at the link in the post above and it's not there


----------



## sailorcosmos (May 28, 2020)

Breath Mint said:


> Anyone have Olivia's exterior? I looked at the link in the post above and it's not there


Here's a pic of Olivia's exterior! A friend sent me this a while ago when I was trying to decide on a snooty villager.



Spoiler


----------



## John Wick (May 29, 2020)

I already started this thread idea before the game came out, but we don't need it now.

*Every villager house exterior in NH.*


----------

